# Taurus and MIM parts?



## Smithy (Jul 18, 2014)

Not in this thread or forum maybe, but I do recall a number of folks wincing about anything that had MIM parts included in their makeup. Well a lot of times gun companies will also be heavily involved in related industries so all of their eggs are not in the gun basket so to speak. Ruger has a daughter company (name escapes me right now?) that is only involved with investment casting. They of course make all of the castings for the Ruger plants and their use of cast parts, but they also cast for a number of other gun companies. I found that a bit odd since they are selling parts to their competitors but after looking at the products the various companies made you soon realize that the ones Ruger makes parts for in no way is any competition to Ruger firearms itself. As an example, Ruger casts all of the frames and barrels for American Derringer in Waco Texas. Since Ruger doesn't now or even plan to make a derringer, it's no problem to help the little derringer company out.

Well I find now that Taurus or up a notch to BrazTech, that company is doing much of the same thing only its not so good for the MIM haters. You see Taurus's daughter company making parts for themselves and other gun companies is called Taurus MIM. It's a small world out there and I found this interesting. By the way I picked up my Taurus Raging Bull model 444 in 44 magnum today and it looks and feels great. I'll find out how I did once I get to the range to sight it in. And from what I've seen thus far, it does NOT have any MIM parts as of yet. I'll let you folk know if I find some inside the internals. Smithy.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

First of all I think the engineers at these companies know a LOT more about the engineering and manufacturing guns than I or the vast majority of posters on gun forums.

Secondly I think NEW technologies DO come out. I don't see why we have to stick with methods from 1910. Now if the engineers find a NEW technology that meets the existing requirements (who would know those better than ME, right?) and it reduces the cost of the gun.... what's the damn problem?

_Once again, ignorance superstition and the forces of darkness triumph over science, technology and a formal education. _


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In the past, there were serious quality issues with some MIM and investment-cast parts, even from prestigious companies like Ruger.
Once the steep learning curve had been conquered, the quality issues disappeared.
But the potential remains, although it is currently held at bay, in part, by stringent quality control.

Judging by Taurus's spotty quality-control reputation, I (personally) would be loath to depend upon an MIM or investment-cast part from Taurus or its subsidiary.
It just seems too much of a craps-shoot.


----------



## Smithy (Jul 18, 2014)

Folks, please do not read me wrong. I was neither dissing investment casting (big fan) nor that of the MIM (I'd actually love to see exactly how it is done?). I was just noting an observation I had during the course of purchasing a rather nice Taurus Raging Bull in 44 magnum. That's all. I am neither fan nor foe of the MIM process and agree that it is much like the investment casting of years ago. A new technology that once was figured to be taboo to all but the most educated in the bunch. I remember hearing back and forth and back and forth about forging vs. investment cast, and more again. Then it eased up a bit and investment cast was OK if it was only used for auxiliary parts like the hammer and trigger, but the frame? the cylinder? OH boy, those parts had better be forged parts. Same with the frame and slide of an auto. Over time things eased up ad became not so important, but every now and again I hear the older complaints or pride in announcing that one's particular model of gun is made from forged parts. It may be with the present hatred of MIM parts we might eventually see "Our firearms are made of quality investment castings" And then latter than that we may end up seeing "Our firearms are so good that over 50 percent of our parts are MIM parts!"

Who really knows? But as often happens, history does indeed repeat itself and on more than just one occasion. Smithy.


----------

